# قسما بالله سؤال مصيري هلااا ردوووووو



## قطر الندى4 (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا فتاة انهيت ثانوية عامة
واود انا اعرف هل هندسة الاتصالات تصلح للفتيات؟ وهل مجال الاختلاط والصعوبه للبنت فوق المعقول؟
انا كتيييييير حابه هالتخصص وعشان هيك الله يخليكم فيدوني
وبكرا التسجيل بالجامعات
وبالكتير بعدو لان رح اسجل دولي ولازم الحق اسجل

واسفه كتير اذا رح اغلبكم


----------



## قطر الندى4 (1 أغسطس 2009)

ما حد بدو يساعدني ؟!


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (1 أغسطس 2009)

مناسب طبعا للبنات قسم اتصالات 

و عن الاختلاط انتى ممكن تشتغلى فى مكتب لوحدك مش شرورى الاختلاط يعنى

استخيرى ربنا و توكلى على الله


----------



## قطر الندى4 (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا كتييير وجزاك الله خير )


----------



## alsaneyousef (2 أغسطس 2009)

اقنعي تماما اذا انت تحبين هذا التخصص فسجلي ولى تترددي,,وبي التوفيق ان شأاللة


----------



## eng sara sayed (2 أغسطس 2009)

علي فكرة المجال دة ممتع جدا 
انا في كلية هتدسة بمصر والتخصص عندنا في السنة الثالثة واريد دخول قسم اتصالات
وبالنسبة لموضوع الاختلاط انتي ممكن تحطى لنفسك حدود متخليش حد يتخطاها
ووفقكى اللة لنا يحبة ويرضاة واهلا بيكي معانا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## قطر الندى4 (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا الكم وجزاااكم الله كل الخير 

والله انو ردودكم حفزتني


----------



## بارتيز (2 أغسطس 2009)

مجال الاتصالات لكل من يحب هذا المجال وهو مجال مشوق ولا يشترط بان يكون ذكر او انثى ، بنسبة للاختلاط وانتي مسؤولة عن نفسيك وتعرف متى يكون اخطلا ومتى لا والاختلاط بالدراسة ليس عيب .
وشكراً


----------



## قطر الندى4 (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا كتيير
وكلامك صح 100 %


----------



## abdo45 (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
توكلي على الله فهذا المجال جيد لذكور و الاناث


----------



## قطر الندى4 (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم جمييعا
وانا اقتنعت 100% بعد ردودكم الجميله واهتمامكم بموضوعي
واحب ان ابشركم بأني توكلت على الله وسأسجل غدا بإذن الله هندسة اتصالات ))


----------



## eabdallah (5 أغسطس 2009)

على فكره ده التخصص الوحيد المناسب للبنات عن باقي التخصصات
وربنا معاكي


----------



## زرقة السماء (5 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق ... التخصص جميل مع أن الشبكات معقدة حياتي ( مجرد دراسه ذاتية و لكن طلاب الاتصالات يستمتعون معها كثيرا ) ... للعلم انا ميكاترنكس و لست اتصالات و بالتوفيق للجميع ... من ناحيه الاختلاط كما قال الاخوة من تضعين الحدود منذ البدايه و لن يجرأ احد ع تخطيها ...


----------



## زرقة السماء (5 أغسطس 2009)

eabdallah قال:


> على فكره ده التخصص الوحيد المناسب للبنات عن باقي التخصصات
> وربنا معاكي



اعتقد ان الهندسه المعمارية افضل تخصص للبنات :63:... و كذالك هندسه الميكاترنكس خاصه اذا تخصصت في التصميم :20:


----------



## حسين لفتة (5 أغسطس 2009)

هذا الاختصاص محترم جدا، ويصلح للذكور والاناث.
وخاصة اذا كنت تقولين انت تحبين هذا الاختصاص فسوف تبدعين ويوفقك الله


----------



## قطر الندى4 (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا .... وجزاكم الله كل خير 
وعلى فكره ... انا توكلت على الله وسجلت هندسة تكنولوجيا الاتصالات


----------



## Multisim9 (22 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههه ... ملا سمعا ....

طبعاً , توكلي على الله .......................... وإنشاء الله بتصيري أفضل مهندسة ..... من مهندس اتصالات (سورية)


----------



## إلكترونيكس (22 أغسطس 2009)

لا يصلح للفتيات كثيرا ... الافضل ان تختارى قسم حاسبات وكمبيوتر حيث العمل فى أماكن ثابته ومكيفه

أما الاتصالات فعملها بنسبه 99% بيكون outdoor وفى أماكن خطره والاحتكاك مع العمال الذكور لا ينتهى
وبالتوفيق


----------



## قطر الندى4 (24 أغسطس 2009)

امممم سجلت 
والله لو احكي لاهلي خلص ما بدي ليدبحوني


----------



## عبدالله السبعاوي (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مادامت رغبتك اعتقد انك سوف تبدعين في دراستك
الخير فيما اختاره الله
اسال الله سبحاته وتعالى ان يوفقك ويسترك في الدنيا والاخرة وسائر بنات المسلمين


----------



## قطر الندى4 (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على مرورك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arh4 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*هدا الاختصاص حلو*

هدا الاختصاص حلو كتير وطالما انتي بتحبيه رح تنجحي فيه وانا خالطت بنات في الجامعة وفي العمل ومع هيد هدول البنات كانو ناجحين بحياتن وما اثر موضوع الاختلاط عليهن لا تخافي الشباب مو وحوش انما البنت هي يلي بتعطي الضوء الاخضر او الضوء الاحمر
الله يوفقك


----------



## قطر الندى4 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم على الاهتمام والمشاركه...


----------



## يوهشام (1 سبتمبر 2009)

لماذا تقسمين في بداية الرد نحن نصدقك؟؟؟!


----------



## قطر الندى4 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا اخي الكريم ..اود ان اعدل عنوان الموضوع ولكن لا اعرف كيف؟

وانت تعرف احيانا يكون الشخص بحاله تلخبط فكري ووجداني ورهبه وخوف و....
ولكن لو احد يقول لي كيف استطيع ان اغير العنوان...!!
وكل الشكر لكم


----------



## المعتز بالله (4 سبتمبر 2009)

كل الدوشة دي عشان اتصالات ..

اسمه قسم اتصالات .. مش ميكانيكا !! 

ما شايف اي مشكلة !!

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..


----------



## قطر الندى4 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

دوشه ؟؟!!! على كل حال الملافظ سعد وانا ما جبرتك ترد

شكرا على المرور.... :s


----------



## يوهشام (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*الحل الوحيد*



قطر الندى4 قال:


> فعلا اخي الكريم ..اود ان اعدل عنوان الموضوع ولكن لا اعرف كيف؟
> 
> وانت تعرف احيانا يكون الشخص بحاله تلخبط فكري ووجداني ورهبه وخوف و....
> ولكن لو احد يقول لي كيف استطيع ان اغير العنوان...!!
> وكل الشكر لكم


لعل الحل الوحيد لتعديل الموضوع هو إغلاق الموضوع أو إلغاء هذه المشاركة


----------



## المعتز بالله (8 سبتمبر 2009)

قطر الندى4 قال:


> دوشه ؟؟!!! على كل حال الملافظ سعد وانا ما جبرتك ترد
> 
> شكرا على المرور.... :s



لا لا الأخت الكريمة اسأتي الظن بي أو فهمتيني غلط ..

أنا أقصد ان هذا القرار يجب ان يكون منكي بلا ادنى تردد وبسرعه ..

فأنا ضيعت سنة كاملة من عمري بسبب التردد و التذبذب .. 

ومن وقتها وانا اذا واجهني شي . أفكر بروية ثم أتوكل على الله فأتخذ فيه قراري بسرعة وهكذا ..

ولا خاب من استشار ..

كل التوفيق لكي ان شاء الله ..


----------



## eng_abed (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اختي الكريمه
انا حقلك شي ايريحك تماما 
اتركي الناس واستخيري رب الناس
صلي الاستخاره وبعدها لان تندمي بأذن الله
وان شاء الله حتكوني في الطريق السليم


----------



## قطر الندى4 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي المعتز بالله اعتذر يمكن حصل سوء تفاهم ... وشكرا على مرورك اللطيف ....

وشكرا لكم جميعا على ردودكم....


----------



## wassem27 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

أختي الغالية,
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،

ما أجمل أن يدرس المرء ما يحب لأنه طريقه إلى الإبداع, أما عن الاختلاط فهذا يعتمد على طبيعة العمل بعد التخرج وصدقيني أن مجالات عم مهندس الاتصالات غير محدودة ويمكنك اختيار مايناسبك.
وموفقة زميلة المستقبل سلفا ً ...


----------

